# JList: Selection-Border entfernen



## h4ck4 (4. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JList in einer JScrollPane. Dort habe ich mit jlist.setSelectionBackground(new Color(172,126,72)); die Selection-Hintergrundfarbe geändert. Allerdings stört jetzt der blaue Rand von der Selection noch!
Wie bekomme ich diesen entfernt bzw in eine andere Farbe?? Jmd eine Idee? Evtl. auch mit UIManager?!

danke schonmal im voraus ;-)
greetz


----------



## Michael... (4. Jan 2010)

Die Border kommt vom Focus, man könnte es mal mit:

```
list.setFocusable(false);
```
versuchen - könnte allerdings noch weitreichendere Folgen haben.

Grundsätzlich ist der CellRenderer für die Darstellung der Listeneinträge zuständig. Besser wäre es in dem Fall einen eigenen ListCellRenderer zu schreiben.


----------



## h4ck4 (4. Jan 2010)

Danke! Genau das habe ich gebraucht ;-)
Solange ich keine weitreichende Folgen entdecke (die mich stören), werde ich es so beibehalten!


----------

